# Halo



## iKiller484 (Oct 8, 2005)

i got Halo for mac, but it wont work, what might be the problem.


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 8, 2005)

is is halo 1 or 2


----------



## adambyte (Oct 8, 2005)

lol. Here's a hint: Halo 2 does not exist yet for Mac or Windows.

Next: What kind of problem is it? Do you get an error? What exactly happens? And what version of Mac OS X are you running?

More info, please


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 8, 2005)

if it is halo 1 you will need os9 to run it you can get an app that will let you install it but then your computer can recognize the viruses on os9 if it is halo 2 i dont know give me more info


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 8, 2005)

> ol. Here's a hint: Halo 2 does not exist yet for Mac or Windows.
> 
> Next: What kind of problem is it? Do you get an error? What exactly happens? And what version of Mac OS X are you running?
> 
> More info, please



AH HA!!!
you can play xbox games on your mac but the drives have to be super drives and you need the software!


----------



## Damrod (Oct 8, 2005)

iKiller484 said:
			
		

> i got Halo for mac, but it wont work, what might be the problem.



More infos! We can not (yet) mind read over the internet 

What kind of Mac do you own? 
How much RAM do you have?
What graphics card is installed?
Does the game fail to install? 
Does it give some kind of error when you start it?

With info on that, we sure can help you


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 8, 2005)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:
			
		

> if it is halo 1 you will need os9 to run it you can get an app that will let you install it but then your computer can recognize the viruses on os9 if it is halo 2 i dont know give me more info



that's wrong. I'm sorry CJ, but halo is native OSX. and obviously he was talking about the mac release, seeing as it is a mac forum.

is it that the game won't run at all (for example the icon in the dock bounces once and then closes) or can you get the game to run, but really badly?

what point can you reach in the game?

do you get to the graphics selection box preloader? (a ui box that comes up before the game runs)

do you get to the intro movies (a series of quicktime movies for the developers logos)?

do you get to the menu screen of the view of the ringworld?

can you actually play the game?

also, what machine are you trying to play it on:

we need model, cpu, ram, graphics card and OS version, for example mine is
* Power Mac G5 dual 1.8ghz, 1gb ram, radeon 9600 128mb, running OSX 10.4.2*
(all this can be found under 'about this mac' in the apple menu)

EDIT: sorry damrod, din't see you there...)


----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 8, 2005)

Damrod said:
			
		

> More infos! We can not (yet) mind read over the internet
> 
> What kind of Mac do you own?
> How much RAM do you have?
> ...



i have a powerbook
1.5 gb of ram
graphix card is installed
i got the game running.

what haapened the first time is it said "you need to do the Macosx update for games", i did that and now it works, but thanx for all the help and advice.


----------



## mw84 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 8, 2005)

mw84 said:
			
		

>



what is with the rolleyes.   ::alien::


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 9, 2005)

because it was something so obvious you overlooked it. it happens to us all. you see hooftracks, and you think zebra, when you should actually think 'horse'

hence


----------



## pravin (Nov 4, 2005)

need it to run my 1.5.2 halo update since my original cd is scrated beyongd repair. If can't be posted maybe emailed to me at pravin@macpunk.com


----------



## Damrod (Nov 4, 2005)

pravin said:
			
		

> need it to run my 1.5.2 halo update since my original cd is scrated beyongd repair. If can't be posted maybe emailed to me at pravin@macpunk.com



first thing is, topics like no-cd patches are a no no here in the forums.
Second thing is, afaIk there is no No-CD patch for version 1.5.2


----------



## HoZ (Nov 7, 2005)

what software do you need to run xbox games on your mac?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 7, 2005)

it uses intel processors, on an intel board.  there's no way it'll work faster than VPC on our PPC based macs.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 7, 2005)

Ah, Halo.....how about Doom or Wolfenstein? I just downloaded a Wolfenstein 3D editor...it is so easy to make levels! Wow!! Lots of fun for FPS freaks like me.


----------



## funkychunkz (Dec 1, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> that's wrong. I'm sorry CJ, but halo is native OSX. and obviously he was talking about the mac release, seeing as it is a mac forum.
> 
> is it that the game won't run at all (for example the icon in the dock bounces once and then closes) or can you get the game to run, but really badly?
> 
> ...



He might have been talking about the installer app. I think halo uses aladin installer, and the installer package may have been trying to run itself using his os9 version, because it was called the same, and didn't have the osx version


----------



## johnkim40 (Dec 28, 2005)

I hate you!


----------



## funkychunkz (Dec 28, 2005)

Damrod said:
			
		

> first thing is, topics like no-cd patches are a no no here in the forums.
> Second thing is, afaIk there is no No-CD patch for version 1.5.2



No true, I made it. Using rescompare, I isolated the data files that didn't improve anything, and just added the CD verifier.


----------



## Phluxy (Jan 12, 2006)

CJ Mac Os X ipod shutup. Halo runs on Os X, not 9. And you only need a dvd reader to play xbox games. Not a superdrive. He is very obviously talking about the mac os x release.

EDIT: and he even said it was halo for mac. n00b!


----------

